# Cavendish's S-Works on eBay...



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I saw this posted today:

Specialized S-Works Roubaix Di2 ready, pre-owned by Mark Cavendish | eBay

not a bad price honestly on the "buy it now" if the cranks are included.

If only I were a foot shorter...


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice catch Clay...
Can someone confirm that these are the real thing ?

What was the "Buy Now" Price?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

claywalk said:


> I saw this posted today:
> 
> Specialized S-Works Roubaix Di2 ready, pre-owned by Mark Cavendish | eBay
> 
> ...



Wow; a 52cm  !

Talk about small!


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Oh, it's gone now. It was about $2600 I think.

I found this because I have been stalking eBay lately for Specialized and found a great deal on a new S-Works team geo for myself yesterday. 

I've been financing this venture by auctioning off everything around my house that is of no use to me any more & is collecting dust. It's been working as I raised enough funds to buy the frame. 

So, I thought it was funny when I saw this & realized, 'wow the world champ is doing the same thing right now too!'


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Some pros are also real people.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

If you look closely I think this is a one off frame for Cav. The headtube length looks like a Tarmac 52 not a Roubaix 52. My guess is they molded in Roubaix seatstays and put a Roubaix fork on it.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Roadrider22 said:


> If you look closely I think this is a one off frame for Cav. The headtube length looks like a Tarmac 52 not a Roubaix 52. My guess is they molded in Roubaix seatstays and put a Roubaix fork on it.


I dunno, i kicked up a photo of a standard s-works 52 and put them side by side, it looks correct.
I will concede that it's a different color than those ridden by the other team members... there are a bunch of photos out there of the team at the race and they have black frames but they also have a ton of the green and yellow and white HTC stripes on them....


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Wow; a 52cm  !
> 
> Talk about small!


That's what I thought.

I think he is 5'9", (if you trust the internet).


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought I heard like 5' 6", which would make more sense for a 52cm frame, correct?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

dcorn said:


> I thought I heard like 5' 6", which would make more sense for a 52cm frame, correct?


He runs a loooong stem. Even if he is 5-9 i guess it would work with a long enough stem, which is what it has on it...
for us mortal men, it does all kind of defeat the purpose of a Roubaix to go a size down and get a short headtube for our trouble.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I had suspected a one off custom frame, ie, Tarmac length headtube with Roubaix seatstays and fork and was correct. I emailed the seller and he measured the headtube at 120mm, the Tarmac length for a 52. They had done something similar for Boonen a few years ago and may have done that for Fabian the year he won on a "Roubaix". Really makes the frame more of a collectors item and valuable if you can handle the headtube.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Roadrider22 said:


> I had suspected a one off custom frame, ie, Tarmac length headtube with Roubaix seatstays and fork and was correct. I emailed the seller and he measured the headtube at 120mm, the Tarmac length for a 52. They had done something similar for Boonen a few years ago and may have done that for Fabian the year he won on a "Roubaix". Really makes the frame more of a collectors item and valuable if you can handle the headtube.



I dunno, given that a Roubaix isn't exactly what 
Cav is about, and the outcome of this partic race for him... And then the fact that mod really compromises the nature of the design for normal people, I'd say the collector premium on that frame is going to be pretty low.. About like the 800 or so above market that seller had set buy it now at.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

It looks like this frame:

Mark Cavendish (HTC-Highroad) Will Make His Paris-Roubaix Debut On Sunday. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

But I would ask some questions before even bidding.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Roadrider22 said:


> I had suspected a one off custom frame, ie, Tarmac length headtube with Roubaix seatstays and fork and was correct. I emailed the seller and he measured the headtube at 120mm, the Tarmac length for a 52. They had done something similar for Boonen a few years ago and may have done that for Fabian the year he won on a "Roubaix". Really makes the frame more of a collectors item and valuable if you can handle the headtube.


It went for just over $1900 and that's with a $200 or so Cavendish stem, good bars and prob a couple hundred worth of di2 wiring with sprinter shift buttons, and a Dura Ace 7900 crank.
I would say the collector's premium was maybe $200 if that.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

For price comparison, here is last year's Highroad stuff, including some items Cav has touched:

Kinetix Cycling Products


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

okay, i'm getting a little suspicious, they just added another frame set after the completion of the last?... 

Specialized S-Works Roubaix Di2 ready, pre-owned by Mark Cavendish | eBay


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

Maybe a mechanic or old team mgr selling off some stuff left behind. They have a 52 tarmac for sale as well.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Or someone with a label maker and knows how to spell Cavendish.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

Yah maybe, could be. You could always contact the seller and say "why do you have a cavendish frame?" Or trust the 100% rating he has.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

I guess the unusual thing for me comparing the two auctions is that they contain the exact same unique photos... but yes, it's probably legit & surely anyone bidding on it would communicate with the seller before doing so...


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's likely real, I've talked with the seller, but in my mind not worth much unless you want a wall ornament or you are a SEROIUS and short fanboy who doesnt mind an odd position.
For starters, according to press reports, the battery was in the seat tube on this one... and the seat tube is missing.
The main thing, though, is the geometry which is majorly bastardized, with an ultra-short head tube married to a frame that's supposed to absorb shock and be otherwise more upright.
The first buyer backed out at $1900 plus is what happened, and there really were only two serious bidders.
In short, the geometry/frame design makes little sense at all except perhaps for Cav and on that one race course.


----------

